# NAB Announcement? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 18, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/03/nab-announcement-cr1/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/03/nab-announcement-cr1/"></a></div>
<p><strong>Something Coming?

</strong>There’s some talk about a “significant” Canon announcement for NAB. I wouldn’t think NAB would bring about a DSLR announcement, but maybe something in the camcorder realm is a possibility.</p>
<p>Availability of anything new is another story.</p>
<p><strong>Japan

</strong>Lots of people are asking what’s going to happen with stock levels and things like that with Canon and other Japanese origin gadgets. The answer is, I don’t know.</p>
<p>Canon is telling their reps not to say anything about Japan and what effect this tragedy is going to have on the industry. For the moment, no one really knows.</p>
<p>What I will say, is do not expect this to be rectified in a couple of weeks. We’re talking months before anything gets back to what is considered “normal”.</p>
<p><strong>Canon Canada Cancels Upcoming 60D Rebate

</strong>Canon Canada has cancelled an upcoming instant rebate program on the 60D, a casualty of the earthquake. There’s probably going to be more of this coming in the next few weeks.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## foobar (Mar 18, 2011)

http://tinyurl.com/4z4g8h9


----------

